# Food Shortage & Rising Food Prices



## Maine-Marine

Lots of articles lately about coming food shortages and rising prices

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/food-shortage-usa-scarcity-rising/
https://www.npr.org/2020/08/04/8978...ul-so-why-do-people-keep-warning-of-shortages
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...s-food-plants-raise-specter-of-more-shortages

What do you see in your area


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice and beans on the list.

Bear got in my peaches, He's going down.


----------



## lindamams

Well, a family pack of 6 chicken breasts has gone from $20 to $30 a pack. Fresh fruits and vegetable are up by $1 a pound and fresh is a very loose term because they are not always restocked quickly. Since they closed down the NBA there has been a food panic and I am not immune. This pandemic has made me keenly aware of just how precarious our food situation is. I don't know a lot about the economics of food production or lack of it. I think I understand but am appalled that ranchers were slaughtering their animals and farmers were destroying crops when there whole shelves were empty of food at our grocery store. The few companies that produce/package the meat and veggies were affected by workers getting sick right? I wonder as this pandemic goes on, gets worse this fall/winter when the flu comes, what should I expect at the grocery store? Higher prices or just no food? What do you think?


----------



## hawgrider

lindamams said:


> Well, a family pack of 6 chicken breasts has gone from $20 to $30 a pack. Fresh fruits and vegetable are up by $1 a pound and fresh is a very loose term because they are not always restocked quickly. Since they closed down the NBA there has been a food panic and I am not immune. This pandemic has made me keenly aware of just how precarious our food situation is. I don't know a lot about the economics of food production or lack of it. I think I understand but am appalled that ranchers were slaughtering their animals and farmers were destroying crops when there whole shelves were empty of food at our grocery store. The few companies that produce/package the meat and veggies were affected by workers getting sick right? I wonder as this pandemic goes on, gets worse this fall/winter when the flu comes, what should I expect at the grocery store? Higher prices or just no food? What do you think?


Chicken breast here is 1.69 a lb. Thighs and leg .69 cent a lbs
I'm thinking Calif is ripping you off. U-haul trucks are available for moving furnature.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

lindamams said:


> Well, a family pack of 6 chicken breasts has gone from $20 to $30 a pack. Fresh fruits and vegetable are up by $1 a pound and fresh is a very loose term because they are not always restocked quickly. Since they closed down the NBA there has been a food panic and I am not immune. This pandemic has made me keenly aware of just how precarious our food situation is. I don't know a lot about the economics of food production or lack of it. I think I understand but am appalled that ranchers were slaughtering their animals and farmers were destroying crops when there whole shelves were empty of food at our grocery store. The few companies that produce/package the meat and veggies were affected by workers getting sick right? I wonder as this pandemic goes on, gets worse this fall/winter when the flu comes, what should I expect at the grocery store? Higher prices or just no food? What do you think?


ranchers had to cull their herds because nobody was buying their product. They cannot feed them and were selling them at a loss where they could sell. killing them and processing the meat is better than letting them starve and go to waste. As for farmers destroying their own crops, not sure what you are talking about there, many fields were unable to be harvested due to being wet. The old crop has to come off to be able to plant new crop. so some of it (flax and wheat) had to be burned off. You state this like the farmers and ranchers simply lit their crop/herds on fire for the fun of it and laughed and drank while they burned money.. Its not like they are all able to lose billions of $$$$ like the postal service every year and keep working! if they have a 2nd straight year like last.. many farms will go under.. and food prices will climb!


----------



## Chiefster23

Chicken breast around here goes for $1.99 per pound. Chicken tenders are $2.39. Beef is expensive. Pork is just slightly higher than pre kung flu prices. If you are paying $30 per sixpack, you are getting seriously robbed. Move or change your politicians.


----------



## gyro_cfi

Iowa lost its corn crop so expect corn products to be higher but also feed will be higher and that will mean higher meat prices. Take every opportunity to stock up, always prepping, and never stopping.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972

hawgrider said:


> Chicken breast here is 1.69 a lb. Thighs and leg .69 cent a lbs
> I'm thinking Calif is ripping you off. U-haul trucks are available for moving furnature.


I just bought another 30# of chicken hindquarters for $.49 a pound this weekend in 10# bags. You have to remember the more draconian a states response to the wu-flu, the more drastic the effect on their economy and supply lines.


----------



## Pobilly Duke

I'm sorry, but what are chicken hindquarters?


----------



## Sasquatch

I'm wondering if this is true or is it just another scare tactic by the media to sway the election and/or get people to view their crappy programming again.

Remember not too long ago the murder hornets were going to kill us all.


----------



## Slippy

Pobilly Duke said:


> I'm sorry, but what are chicken hindquarters?


Nice catch! I think the poster meant Leg Quarters!


----------



## Slippy

Sasquatch said:


> I'm wondering if this is true or is it just another scare tactic by the media to sway the election and/or get people to view their crappy programming again.
> 
> Remember not too long ago the murder hornets were going to kill us all.


When did they call off the murder hornets?

Nobody tells me shit anymore...


----------



## Sasquatch

Pobilly Duke said:


> I'm sorry, but what are chicken hindquarters?


Probably the same thing as a butfore.


----------



## jimb1972

Pobilly Duke said:


> I'm sorry, but what are chicken hindquarters?


1/4 of a chicken or 1/2 of the rear, or hind half.https://www.livestrong.com/article/537677-how-to-cook-chicken-hindquarters/


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Right now my heads in a whirl of all the possibilities related to this because each of those articles in the OP are BS 3 different ways.

1. CBS blames Trump for the economy because of the flu, everyone's out of work and no money to buy food (food scarcity).......which doesn't make alot of sense to me since in June (date of article) everyone that was laid off got their unemployment + $600 per week???? and anyone that did work were getting bonus's for coming to work??? EXCUSE ME, but that means they had alot more money than usual to pay their bills & buy their food. Then of course they also received the stimulus payment. This has never made any sense to me, how everyone was making more money than pre-covid, but can't afford their bills & food, so if anyone can explain this, please let me know.

2. Bloomberg blames Covid. Everyone is sick & dying and not able to work the food production line.

3. NPR, while mentioning global warming, they do say there is plenty of food and don't understand the panic for shortages.....then drops a crumb of truth.* "So we wrote this paper, 'Debunking the New Normal,' and it was very unpopular," he recalls. "In fact, we weren't able to publish it!"*


----------



## Chiefster23

Think about this for a moment....... the democrats (the left) thrive on chaos and disruption. They think they have a better chance at taking power if people are confused and afraid. So it’s pretty easy to create panic simply by having MSM beat the drum continuously proclaiming there is a food shortage (or TP shortage!). There doesn’t actually have to be a food shortage. They just have to report there is a food shortage. People immediately panic and flock to the stores and strip the shelves bare. Bare shelves feed into the narrative and increase the panic. And the chaos is “on”. Eventually the system compensates but for a month or two everyone is looking, buying, and hoarding. And the dems have achieved their goals just by having a few news outlets report a bogus story. People are sheep and easily manipulated.

Now I’m not saying there were not any supply problems. But it seems to me that things got way overblown way too fast. JMHO


----------



## Prepared One

They need this chaos to continue through November. I would look for them to crank it up over the next few months.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Chiefster23 said:


> Chicken breast around here goes for $1.99 per pound. Chicken tenders are $2.39. Beef is expensive. Pork is just slightly higher than pre kung flu prices. If you are paying $30 per sixpack, you are getting seriously robbed. Move or change your politicians.


Two weeks ago they had sirloin steak $3/pound. I'm still eating that w/garden vegetables, got 25 lbs.

I hope the bear that raided my orchard stays around until the 1st, I've got an empty freezer and bear tag. Doe tags for deer season. Cool weather comes trout will be on the menu.

My garden is looking good and bad. But putting in fall transplants/seeds this week.


----------



## Robie

Prepared One said:


> They need this chaos to continue through November. I would look for them to crank it up over the next few months.


You've really got to wonder who the brains are...who the advisers are for the democrat elites.
I listen to Rush Limbaugh quite often. I think he hits the nail on the head when he says...the media elite and the dems believe the world revolves around Twitter. They think because something is hot or trending on twitter, it must be on the minds of every American. It's not.

I didn't listen to the democratic convention but my news feeds had portions of the speeches all week. I watched some of the republican convention in between coats of lacquer last night and am catching the highlights this morning.

The difference between them is literally like night and day.

What I find astonishing is that...not one single democrat has come out to admonish the riots and destruction...NOT ONE.

IMO, even the sane democrats living in these mini-Beiruts have had enough of this crap.

On a side note....I don't remember where I read it but, next time you are talking with someone who is leaning towards Biden ask them this:

Without mentioning Trump's name, why are you voting for Biden. The answers should be interesting.


----------



## AquaHull

Pobilly Duke said:


> I'm sorry, but what are chicken hindquarters?


Thighs with drumsticks attached aka Chicken leg quarters


----------



## stevekozak

Prepared One said:


> They need this chaos to continue through November. I would look for them to crank it up over the next few months.


They will. The script has been written. The good news is that President Trump seems to have an unique ability to be weaving when they are expecting the bob, and delivering an uppercut while they are avoiding a hook. They are too stupid to ever predict him. His style is so simple that they think he is complicated. MAGA 2020!!


----------



## huntntrap

I live in an agricultural heart land. In my area it seems like the farmers are having a bumper crop year. Most of the vegetables have already been taken off, or are in the process.

I think the problem lies in the logistics. Some farmers produce for the grocery market and others produce for the food service market.

While there may be a shortage at the local grocer the local restaurant supply may be over stocked.

I pay $10 for 6-8 breasts. Beef went up at the height of the pandemic but is balancing out again. Pork had no change.

Best bet would be to watch the meat prices as others have mentioned after the derecho in Iowa the other week.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One

Robie said:


> You've really got to wonder who the brains are...who the advisers are for the democrat elites.
> I listen to Rush Limbaugh quite often. I think he hits the nail on the head when he says...the media elite and the dems believe the world revolves around Twitter. They think because something is hot or trending on twitter, it must be on the minds of every American. It's not.
> 
> I didn't listen to the democratic convention but my news feeds had portions of the speeches all week. I watched some of the republican convention in between coats of lacquer last night and am catching the highlights this morning.
> 
> The difference between them is literally like night and day.
> 
> What I find astonishing is that...not one single democrat has come out to admonish the riots and destruction...NOT ONE.
> 
> IMO, even the sane democrats living in these mini-Beiruts have had enough of this crap.
> 
> On a side note....I don't remember where I read it but, next time you are talking with someone who is leaning towards Biden ask them this:
> 
> Without mentioning Trump's name, why are you voting for Biden. The answers should be interesting.


I can't be sure what tea leaves the Oligarchs are reading that would tell them now is the time. Is it Twatter? I think they will be in for a surprise if that's their only indicator. I think there is more to it then Twat and fakebook.


----------



## Chiefster23

If this was a fair election, I would have no worries. But this election isn’t going to be fair. It’s going to be decided in court rooms by crooked activist judges. This whole post office hoax is only to tee up a pretext to challenge election results in court. Then the judges will decree who won. Biden’s team has already hired 600 lawyers. I’m sure they have already selected the places and judges where the lawsuits will be filed.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Strolled through the farmers' market here yesterday, what caught my attention were bushels of half runner green beans going for $80(!), and people were buying them!

Glad I grow my own and have a cellar full of them.









I've been buying beef from the same guy for years now; ground beef $5/lb and steaks and such $6.


----------



## Robie

God I'm old.

I can remember when watermelons were .25 cents each and a dozen ears of corn were $1.00.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Robie said:


> ......... a dozen ears of corn were $1.00.


Now they're a buccaneer. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

we had to plug in our 3rd freezer when we split a half of beef with brother-in-law neighbor.... 3 buck tags this year and a youth doe tag... may need another freezer.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Back Pack Hack said:


> Now they're a buccaneer. :vs_laugh:


Reminds me of the sitcom 3rd rock from the son;

Guy walks in dressed as pirate and the other guys asks him, "Where are your buccaneers?"

He replied, "Under my buckin' hat!"


----------



## Real Old Man

Depends on the store you visit. Here in VA we see some shortages (fresh meat is a big one on some days) but across the mountain in West Va there's no meat shortage in their supermarkets.

Go figure


----------



## Mad Trapper

Closet local chain store has been out of dish detergent and vinegar for months, 1/2 mile up the road shelves are stocked on both.


----------



## lindamams

If the rest of my family would come I would leave for sure. They are attached to the weather here something about wearing shorts year round...


----------



## lindamams

So how bad do you think this will get? It seems like the longer Covid goes on and there are repeated flare ups of people getting it the more cracks in our distribution system. Or manipulation for price increases. But lots of people aren't working or at least not working full time, I don't know how people are affording their mortgages right now, much less keeping up with the food price increases. Now with the pressure of many wildfire victims losing their homes the tension seems thicker than ever. I'm just wondering if we can last another year without society breaking.


----------



## lindamams

That's not what I think at all! In my book farmers and ranchers are heroes in general. There's little that's more noble than trying to feed your family and country. My horror is in people wanting food that for whatever reason had to be destroyed. There's something wrong with the system when good food is being destroyed in a time of need. My understanding is that the packaging plants were either being slowed down purposely or had to because meat workers were getting sick with Covid-19. And for every farm that we lose we become more dependent on foreign countries for food. Not my idea of happiness. ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS, when the local Safeway distribution center had to close for a couple weeks because workers were getting ill, our grocery store went to local small farmers for meat products and that was good to see. For myself, I am quickly learning my lesson not to be dependent upon weekly grocery trips my freezer is full.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

lindamams said:


> That's not what I think at all! In my book farmers and ranchers are heroes in general. There's little that's more noble than trying to feed your family and country. My horror is in people wanting food that for whatever reason had to be destroyed. There's something wrong with the system when good food is being destroyed in a time of need. My understanding is that the packaging plants were either being slowed down purposely or had to because meat workers were getting sick with Covid-19. And for every farm that we lose we become more dependent on foreign countries for food. Not my idea of happiness. ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS, when the local Safeway distribution center had to close for a couple weeks because workers were getting ill, our grocery store went to local small farmers for meat products and that was good to see. For myself, I am quickly learning my lesson not to be dependent upon weekly grocery trips my freezer is full.


The processing plants had less customers to sell to. Cruise ships, restaurants, hotels, buy steaks in bulk... nobody was eating out period! they were buying ground burger not steaks. Hutterites were selling a whole hog, processed and packaged for $200. and were backed up for weeks! those of us in the sticks with more than just a fridge freezer do just fine in times like these. It's the folks in the cities with only 3 days of food that suffer when they all run out to buy the last of the chicken and burger. the farmers and the processors aren't the real problem, all the people living around you are!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

lindamams said:


> So how bad do you think this will get? It seems like the longer Covid goes on and there are repeated flare ups of people getting it the more cracks in our distribution system. Or manipulation for price increases. But lots of people aren't working or at least not working full time, I don't know how people are affording their mortgages right now, much less keeping up with the food price increases. Now with the pressure of many wildfire victims losing their homes the tension seems thicker than ever. I'm just wondering if we can last another year without society breaking.


Those who aren't working because of the ripple effect of Covid (shut downs and/or business's closing because of it) are receiving unemployment, plus the extra bonus that was $600, but now $400(?), and mortgages can't be foreclosed on, so they probably aren't having to pay it. Society is already breaking.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

lindamams said:


> That's not what I think at all! In my book farmers and ranchers are heroes in general. There's little that's more noble than trying to feed your family and country. My horror is in people wanting food that for whatever reason had to be destroyed. There's something wrong with the system when good food is being destroyed in a time of need. My understanding is that the packaging plants were either being slowed down purposely or had to because meat workers were getting sick with Covid-19. And for every farm that we lose we become more dependent on foreign countries for food. Not my idea of happiness. ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS, when the local Safeway distribution center had to close for a couple weeks because workers were getting ill, our grocery store went to local small farmers for meat products and that was good to see. For myself, I am quickly learning my lesson not to be dependent upon weekly grocery trips my freezer is full.


As another poster mentioned earlier....it depends on who the farmers market was as to whether or not food was available. The farms that sold to grocery stores are doing fine. It was the farms selling to schools & restaurants that are or were shut down, that had an over abundance of product. Like a few dairy farms that had to dump their milk.....they were (probably) contracted with schools and with schools shut down, they had no other choice than to dump it. Many crop farmers were selling or giving away their crops to anyone that would come & get it and I'd even heard of a couple of livestock ranchers selling their meat cheap if you could get it to a butcher.

I'm not sure why, under the circumstances any & all of that food couldn't have been picked up by the grocery industry and added to what they got from their own farm suppliers and put on the market for sale, that would also push down the prices. As far as I know, that hasn't happened.....but food prices in my area are about normal or even cheaper in some cases, so maybe that did happen. IDK, but anytime a small independent farmer closes down it breaks my heart, cause I know that corporate big AG took another one out, and that 'big AG' is becoming a monopoly...on our food supply


----------



## StratMaster

lindamams said:


> If the rest of my family would come I would leave for sure. They are attached to the weather here something about wearing shorts year round...


Hah! We do that in Oregon too. And though it rains 9 months out of 12, nobody uses umbrellas either.


----------



## jeffh

Around here over the last week or so, canned tomatoes are in scarce supply. 

Why tomatoes? Especially during harvest season of the fresh tomatoes...Who knows.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

StratMaster said:


> Hah! We do that in Oregon too. And though it rains 9 months out of 12, nobody uses umbrellas either.


 umbrellas are for sissies


----------



## SOCOM42

A lot of the better quality canned goods appear to be in short supply in some stores.

Store brands are fed onto the shelves at a consistent rate now, panic has slowed down somewhat.

I am getting ready for the winter comeback COVID strike to happen.

That 1-2 year window I was not prepared for, except for TP and PT. 

Now the freezers are full of what we eat, and the same with canned and packaged goods.

Some alternate foods are also stored, these are ones we do and would eat but not on a regular basis.

Kid has 6 cases of mac and cheese stored, not the microwavable ones, I can't stand the stuff, gag!


----------



## Chiefster23

I inventoried my freezers yesterday. Most of the ground beef,and the chicken is gone. About half the pork is gone from my pre-covid top up. My canned and dried stores are all good. Time to stock back up on meat. Heading out now to fill up diesel and kero cans. My gas cans are already full.


----------



## preppergrant

Still no disinfecting wipes. Kinda given up on seeing those on shelves again. Toilet paper seems okay but that will probably change here pretty soon


----------



## lindamams

You have my utmost respect! My family did Michigan winters for 7 years before we moved back to CA but I can tell you we were all well wrapped up in layers of clothing. That being said it's between 90-100+ degrees all summer every summer where I live in CA so 75 degrees is cold. Still between PG&E providing us with rolling black outs, wildfires, and yet they don't have enough housing I'm ready for some green country. A serious food shortage in CA on top of that is downright terrifying and it seems like the longer this pandemic goes on and things keep getting shut down the more I wonder if that will happen. It's safe to say I have upped my prepping this summer by quite a bit.


----------



## lindamams

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> The processing plants had less customers to sell to. Cruise ships, restaurants, hotels, buy steaks in bulk... nobody was eating out period! they were buying ground burger not steaks. Hutterites were selling a whole hog, processed and packaged for $200. and were backed up for weeks! those of us in the sticks with more than just a fridge freezer do just fine in times like these. It's the folks in the cities with only 3 days of food that suffer when they all run out to buy the last of the chicken and burger. the farmers and the processors aren't the real problem, all the people living around you are!


That's exactly what I learned this year. While I've always had several weeks of food on hand I've learned this will be a tense year as we get ready for round 2 of Covid along with the flu. Hell CA is not even through round 1 of Covid! My husband is a transplant recipient so in the very high risk category. He's doing well right now but I've been very careful to not hang out with people. I go to the grocery store and Target (maybe a craft store) once a week. Last week a friend who works at the grocery store I shop at told me two employees were sent home with Covid. I feel stupid but I never realized just how tenuous our food supply is, how dependent upon so many factors to get food to our stores. Now I know and will prep accordingly!


----------



## shooter

I have noticed in my area that canned food has not gone on sale for a while. normally one of the stores or Walmart will have a sale for canned food items once a week with it rotating though their inventory. But nothing in a few months. Not sure if that has to due with food shortages or just they are sealing enough they don't need to move inventory.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

lindamams said:


> That's exactly what I learned this year. While I've always had several weeks of food on hand I've learned this will be a tense year as we get ready for round 2 of Covid along with the flu. Hell CA is not even through round 1 of Covid! My husband is a transplant recipient so in the very high risk category. He's doing well right now but I've been very careful to not hang out with people. I go to the grocery store and Target (maybe a craft store) once a week. Last week a friend who works at the grocery store I shop at told me two employees were sent home with Covid. I feel stupid but I never realized just how tenuous our food supply is, how dependent upon so many factors to get food to our stores. Now I know and will prep accordingly!


-Knowing is half the battle- G.I.Joe


----------



## JustAnotherNut

lindamams said:


> You have my utmost respect! My family did Michigan winters for 7 years before we moved back to CA but I can tell you we were all well wrapped up in layers of clothing. That being said it's between 90-100+ degrees all summer every summer where I live in CA so 75 degrees is cold. Still between PG&E providing us with rolling black outs, wildfires, and yet they don't have enough housing I'm ready for some green country. A serious food shortage in CA on top of that is downright terrifying and it seems like the longer this pandemic goes on and things keep getting shut down the more I wonder if that will happen. It's safe to say I have upped my prepping this summer by quite a bit.


Whatever you think may be enough to get your family thru....probably isn't. Better double it, if you can.


----------



## Prepared One

Stock up now on over the counter meds, TP, your food storage, and ammo if you can find it. Between China bug 2 and the elections in November it could get hairy. 

Oh, and you may want to keep an eye on NK, Russia, especially China, Iran, the middle east in general, and our friendly neighborhood terrorists. Don't think that our enemies have not been watching.


----------



## SOCOM42

A large town, two over from me has been having BLM-MAGA demonstrations going on in center of town.

Nothing is happening between them simply because the MAGA outnumbered the NLM by 6-1

I can't believe this crap is happening here! In the middle of nowhere!

Nothing has turned violent yet, my problem is I travel that road to the bank which is in the middle of it all, 

and where I get my meds.

I can bypass it but it would take me 15-20 miles out of the way each direction.

So now my quiet rural towns are beginning to boil over, that is what they get for allowing section 8 housing in.

I spoke in other posts about the section 8 housing and the growth of crimes related to it.

Every day the police are at the Super Walmart picking up shoplifters, 95% are black that I see.

No it is not food they are lifting, that I could understand, but not approve of.

Most is by women? or whatever the hell they are, in the vanity aisles, 

they have special cameras posted there with vid screens allowing you to look at yourself in the process and it is recorded.

And the F'N idiots STILL try to steal stuff!!!!

One pried the lock off of a glass display to get at the higher priced lipsticks, had her two kids stuff them in their diapers and pockets.


----------



## AquaHull

dindu nothing


----------



## JustAnotherNut

lindamams said:


> That's exactly what I learned this year. While I've always had several weeks of food on hand I've learned this will be a tense year as we get ready for round 2 of Covid along with the flu. Hell CA is not even through round 1 of Covid! My husband is a transplant recipient so in the very high risk category. He's doing well right now but I've been very careful to not hang out with people. I go to the grocery store and Target (maybe a craft store) once a week. Last week a friend who works at the grocery store I shop at told me two employees were sent home with Covid. I feel stupid but I never realized just how tenuous our food supply is, how dependent upon so many factors to get food to our stores. Now I know and will prep accordingly!


Another thought here......do you know of anyone that has some land or is an active farm near you that you can develop a close relationship with, that you can trade doing some chores for them in exchange for either some garden space or an animal for meat??? It may be a big gamble they'd follow thru on the deal and give you your 'share' for your efforts, if times got really bad, but it would/could be worth the risk. Your chances of something like that working for you would increase if you could do that with 2 or 3 other people.....atleast one would be dependable. It may be naive to think people would be good to their word, and still allow you access to their property, especially in times of trouble......but the better relationship you have with them, the better chance they'll stick to their end of the bargain.


----------



## Zane

Around here (Central NY) meat has gone up, especially beef. Pork hasn't changed much, chicken is about $1 more a pound. There has been limits posted on how much you can buy. There's been days I've gone to the store and the shelves are empty, other days it looks normal. I got a weird feeling and in early March I bought a sh*t ton of meat and canned it all. I haven't stopped. I've been putting away everything I can get my hands on. If I find something on the shelf or somewhere, I buy it and put it away. I haven't had a good feeling since this mess started and the election is a concern. I don't use my freezer much. I can everything instead. 

For a month you couldn't get yeast here. It's on the shelves now, but I started to get concerned. I've tried canning more new (to me) things in the last 5 months than I have in a long time.


----------



## Piratesailor

JustAnotherNut said:


> Another thought here......do you know of anyone that has some land or is an active farm near you that you can develop a close relationship with, that you can trade doing some chores for them in exchange for either some garden space or an animal for meat??? It may be a big gamble they'd follow thru on the deal and give you your 'share' for your efforts, if times got really bad, but it would/could be worth the risk. Your chances of something like that working for you would increase if you could do that with 2 or 3 other people.....atleast one would be dependable. It may be naive to think people would be good to their word, and still allow you access to their property, especially in times of trouble......but the better relationship you have with them, the better chance they'll stick to their end of the bargain.


Good thought. My neighbors raise cattle. We are about to buy more land for grazing and planting. Not much but enough to allow for a large garden that would be somewhat sustainable as well as grazing for a cow or two. We also have neighbors that raise pigs and sheep. We all know each other. I think a barter system is realistic if the SHTF in a big way.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Piratesailor said:


> Good thought. My neighbors raise cattle. We are about to buy more land for grazing and planting. Not much but enough to allow for a large garden that would be somewhat sustainable as well as grazing for a cow or two. We also have neighbors that raise pigs and sheep. We all know each other. I think a barter system is realistic if the SHTF in a big way.


That idea would work well in your situation as well. My thought was more for those that live in an apartment or condo & don't have the land available to grow a garden or keep livestock, but would be willing to do the work for a share of the goods.

But on another side of that equation.......would you or your neighbors be willing to let someone(s) come to your property to plant, weed, harvest.....or feed, water, care for any livestock in exchange for a piece of the pie, so to speak...if you knew they couldn't get food on their own (no space for DIY, stores empty or closed)

That would be a tough call even for someone you've known for many years, much less an acquaintance of maybe less than a year....but it's also a hard call for the other person as well. Just because they put in the work, time & effort....doesn't mean they'll get 'paid' for their efforts.

It comes down to trust and in tough times especially it's a lacking quality.


----------



## Piratesailor

JustAnotherNut said:


> That idea would work well in your situation as well. My thought was more for those that live in an apartment or condo & don't have the land available to grow a garden or keep livestock, but would be willing to do the work for a share of the goods.
> 
> But on another side of that equation.......would you or your neighbors be willing to let someone(s) come to your property to plant, weed, harvest.....or feed, water, care for any livestock in exchange for a piece of the pie, so to speak...if you knew they couldn't get food on their own (no space for DIY, stores empty or closed)
> 
> That would be a tough call even for someone you've known for many years, much less an acquaintance of maybe less than a year....but it's also a hard call for the other person as well. Just because they put in the work, time & effort....doesn't mean they'll get 'paid' for their efforts.
> 
> It comes down to trust and in tough times especially it's a lacking quality.


Yeah. That would be a tough call. In that situation it would be family and very very close friends first then look at an outsider if they can bring value. To tell you the truth, even some family might be excluded. We all have "those types" in our families.. the ones that are just lazy.

So yes, there would be a pecking order.


----------



## Chiefster23

Guess it’s time to resurrect this thread. I went shopping for a ham this morning and sure enough, the hams are in short supply. They had 3 whole hams and 3 halfs. I asked if they would cut one of the halfs so I could purchase a quarter. Nope! No can do. So in addition to butt wipe maybe we can add hams to the shortage list.

Maybe it’s only at this one local grocery store.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

When the manufactured covid crisis started, combined with election year BS, my wife saw the writing on the wall.
She quietly began increasing our one year supply of food and necessities to 3 years. Enough to get through riots and leftist activities.

Some things were fine already - we use one coffee filter per day, she hasn’t bought any in 15 years and still has several thousand. 
Toilet paper crisis? We had case after case after case out in the hay shed.

We are not “preppers “, we simply have common sense.

Living rurally, it is easier to order thru Walmart or Amazon and have it delivered to our gate than to drive into town and see bare shelves.
I married the perfect woman for me.

To borrow a line from the Internet: “Cute is out, you want a woman who can catch a chicken.”


----------



## Denton

Went to the Dothan Sam’s Club, yesterday. Absolutely no paper towels or toilet paper.


----------



## Chiefster23

Walley world today in south central PA. TP anf PT were available. Meat prices are crazy high.


----------



## paraquack

Went out to purchase a few more items at local grocery chain. Got what I wanted and decided to check TP to grab another llarge pack. All they had was 4 packs of "No tree TP". I passed.


----------



## Denver

We live in TX but also go to New Mexico a lot. The NM gov has limited big box stores to 75 customers at a time and shut down all mom and pop markets and stores. This bitch is in line for a cabinet post with Biden. She will tow the line to make herself look good to the DNC. 
Now to the point of this post. The Sam's Club in Roswell, NM just sent a notice that it will close today until Dec.2 because of empty shelves!!!
It has started!!


----------



## Weldman

rice paddy daddy said:


> When the manufactured covid crisis started, combined with election year BS, my wife saw the writing on the wall.
> She quietly began increasing our one year supply of food and necessities to 3 years. Enough to get through riots and leftist activities.
> 
> Some things were fine already - we use one coffee filter per day, she hasn't bought any in 15 years and still has several thousand.
> Toilet paper crisis? We had case after case after case out in the hay shed.
> 
> We are not "preppers ", we simply have common sense.
> 
> Living rurally, it is easier to order thru Walmart or Amazon and have it delivered to our gate than to drive into town and see bare shelves.
> I married the perfect woman for me.
> 
> To borrow a line from the Internet: "Cute is out, you want a woman who can catch a chicken."


I got a woman who can shoot and clean a rabbits and cute, win win :vs_cool: at only 5' 100 lbs she is a firecracker on strength, abilities and willingness to learn.

Wally World in Port Angeles WA is well stocked nothing missing here.


----------



## paulag1955

Weldman said:


> I got a woman who can shoot and clean a rabbits and cute, win win :vs_cool: at only 5' 100 lbs she is a firecracker on strength, abilities and willingness to learn.
> 
> Wally World in Port Angeles WA is well stocked nothing missing here.


Hey, there are a few of us from Washington on this site. The Woodinville Costco was out of paper products for at least two days last week. I haven't been to Walmart; it's out of the way for me.


----------



## Weldman

paulag1955 said:


> Hey, there are a few of us from Washington on this site. The Woodinville Costco was out of paper products for at least two days last week. I haven't been to Walmart; it's out of the way for me.


Not from here, transferred here from Texas to be stationed here and was mistake. After 5 years I built my funds up left the service and moved to Montana a couple years ago. Now I'm just here getting my stuff out of storage now, $800 plus a trip 4 trips :vs_whistle:


----------



## Weldman

Not food we would eat but I bet the termites are complaining on the prices of "food" lumber and especially plywood, poor folks starving cause we aren't feeding them. Using every piece as if gold and not leaving for them to eat :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23

A local small grocery chain had cases of Ball canning jars with lids and bands in stock yesterday. But no packages of lids only.
I checked on line for my local Walmart inventory. Same thing. Cases of jars complete with lids and bands in stock at mostly normal prices. So if you need jars, it appears that they are becoming available again and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## AquaHull

paraquack said:


> Went out to purchase a few more items at local grocery chain. Got what I wanted and decided to check TP to grab another llarge pack. All they had was 4 packs of "No tree TP". I passed.


LANSING, MICH. (WLNS) - If you're stocking up on food and supplies amid the second wave of the surge in coronavirus cases, retailers have a message for you: don't. "Michigan has an ample supply of food products and other items. But, when shoppers panic buy products like toilet paper, paper towel and other items, it creates a ripple effect within the supply chain," said Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development 
https://www.newsbreak.com/michigan/...pping-amid-second-wave-of-covid-19-case-surge


----------



## A Watchman

The Sams Club in Longview Texas, received a large shipment of paper products today, after being out for several days. Word was put out and the entire shipment was gone by noon.


----------



## Piratesailor

Went to the HEB the other day. No shortage or limit on anything. Prices were about the same too.


----------



## Slippy

Me and Mrs S went to the Piggly Wiggly yesterday, prices seemed a bit higher according to Mrs S. But plenty of inventory of everything but paper products and certain higher end cuts of meat. We added some cans of soup and cans of veggies for our stores. 

I did notice they had plenty of low end pork cuts like hog jowels and pigs feet as well as lots of chicken wings. And for some damn reason they had 4 kiosks of pickled eggs! You know, the ones in the Reddish Brine! That cracked me up! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> Me and Mrs S went to the Piggly Wiggly yesterday, prices seemed a bit higher according to Mrs S. But plenty of inventory of everything but paper products and certain higher end cuts of meat. We added some cans of soup and cans of veggies for our stores.
> 
> I did notice they had plenty of low end pork cuts like hog jowels and pigs feet as well as lots of chicken wings. And for some damn reason they had 4 kiosks of pickled eggs! You know, the ones in the Reddish Brine! That cracked me up! :tango_face_grin:


I am now craving copious numbers of chicken wings at 8:50 in the AM. Thanks, Slippy!! :vs_wave:


----------



## paulag1955

I was at my usual supermarket today and it was fully stocked, actually for the first time since early last spring. The only things in short supply were toilet paper and liquid hand soap. Plenty of hams and turkeys, baking aisle fully stocked with flour and sugar. The meat prices were criminally high, though.


----------



## Denton

Thought I was going to go to the Dothan Sam’s, today. Heck, people should be at work at this time of day. Nope. Parking lot is crammed full. 
Publix you a pretty full, too, but Wifey wanted to go in. 
I’m staying in the car. She says I don’t play well in crowds. 
We’ll try Sam’s again, tomorrow.


----------



## AquaHull

My gym was packed, haven't been there in a couple weeks due to things I don't agree with. I just drove by and didn't wave.


----------



## Prepared One

I went to Wally World Saturday and TP was gone. No high end meats, no cleaning shit at all. Here we go.


----------



## 65mustang

Pobilly Duke said:


> I'm sorry, but what are chicken hindquarters?


The hindquarters of a chicken....not the wings.


----------



## Denton

https://www.krqe.com/health/coronav...ore-businesses-for-4-or-more-rapid-responses/
NM shutting down grocery stores.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> https://www.krqe.com/health/coronav...ore-businesses-for-4-or-more-rapid-responses/
> NM shutting down grocery stores.


This country is in deep feces. Its just barely getting wound up.


----------



## Denton

hawgrider said:


> This country is in deep feces. Its just barley getting wound up.


That is why we've mentioned stocking up on food on the podcasts. Considering just how fragile the supply chain is, it seems almost suicidal to not be well prepared during these times.


----------



## hawgrider

Denton said:


> That is why we've mentioned stocking up on food on the podcasts. Considering just how fragile the supply chain is, it seems almost suicidal to not be well prepared during these times.


Yup I filled the freezer with 2 large whitetail last week. I'll try to kill another during muzzle loader season I should have enough room in the freezer by then. My women has been saying the shelves are already bare for a couple 3 weeks now. Total breakdown of the distribution chain is coming as sure as the sun will rise tomorrow.


----------



## Ridin with biden

Wow after reading this I feel very inadequate. I usually stop each day at whole foods when leaving my yoga class if I want to prepare a meal. I do keep some Ramen in the pantry for "lazy days "


----------



## Denton

Went to Sam's in Dothan, today. They still have no TP or paper towels. Cases of water is in the usual TP and PT places. It looks as if they don't expect any shipments.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

Ridin with biden said:


> Wow after reading this I feel very inadequate. I usually stop each day at whole foods when leaving my yoga class if I want to prepare a meal. I do keep some Ramen in the pantry for "lazy days "


it is perfectly normal for someone in your position to feel very inadequate... trick is to grow from knowing it..

"Knowing is half the battle"- G.I. Joe


----------



## Maine-Marine

had the wife pick up more peanut butter, spaghetti sauce, and canned fruit


----------



## dwight55

Denton said:


> That is why we've mentioned stocking up on food on the podcasts. Considering just how fragile the supply chain is, it seems almost suicidal to not be well prepared during these times.


Been doing the "stock up" thing for quite some time now . . . not sure I've got a full year's supply . . . but with a **** here . . . possum there . . . mebbe a couple pheasants or a ground hog . . . I'll make it thru the winter.

Seriously . . . my wife "restocks" when she shops . . . I always buy more than I know I need . . . just add a dozen or so cans of whatever strikes my fancy. Got buckets of beans and rice put away . . . peanut butter and crackers . . . canned meat . . . green beans . . . just got to go one day . . . spend 50 bucks on taco seasoning packs and stuff like that.

My guess is that food prices will double quickly . . . then chill out so the midterm elections are not a complete bust for the democrats . . . then watch out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## hawgrider

dwight55 said:


> Been doing the "stock up" thing for quite some time now . . . not sure I've got a full year's supply . . . but with a **** here . . . possum there . . . mebbe a couple pheasants or a ground hog . . . I'll make it thru the winter.
> 
> Seriously . . . my wife "restocks" when she shops . . . I always buy more than I know I need . . . just add a dozen or so cans of whatever strikes my fancy. Got buckets of beans and rice put away . . . peanut butter and crackers . . . canned meat . . . green beans . . . just got to go one day . . . spend 50 bucks on taco seasoning packs and stuff like that.
> 
> My guess is that food prices will double quickly . . . then chill out so the midterm elections are not a complete bust for the democrats . . . then watch out.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Groundhog is definitely doable. I'd soak it in a salt brine for a bit next time to tame the gamey a bit.


----------



## Prepared One

I have been loading up on food. Freezers are full. Now I am just buying and eating as I go. I keep adding can goods and long term storage. Food and supplies in general will get tighter and tighter once the Ho and Joe take over. I have no confidence in this government. None. Tighten up, and load up.


----------



## jimb1972

Denton said:


> Went to Sam's in Dothan, today. They still have no TP or paper towels. Cases of water is in the usual TP and PT places. It looks as if they don't expect any shipments.


The trick is to figure out when the truck comes and get there early that day, I can almost always find TP on Thursday mornings at mine. (yours is probably a different day)


----------



## czmead

Prepared One said:


> I have been loading up on food. Freezers are full. Now I am just buying and eating as I go. I keep adding can goods and long term storage. Food and supplies in general will get tighter and tighter once the Ho and Joe take over. I have no confidence in this government. None. Tighten up, and load up.


We stocked up a little bit at a time over the last year. The reports by Iceagefarmer on youtube has warned about coming food shortages for quite some time.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## czmead

Maine-Marine said:


> had the wife pick up more peanut butter, spaghetti sauce, and canned fruit


Make sure she's reading the labels. I was getting canned soup and was horrified at how much has GMOs and bioengineered meat in it. Basically, don't buy Campbell's soup; that stuff isn't food.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## czmead

Ridin with biden said:


> Wow after reading this I feel very inadequate. I usually stop each day at whole foods when leaving my yoga class if I want to prepare a meal. I do keep some Ramen in the pantry for "lazy days "


You're "famine" food storage should contain at least six months of long lasting items. Canned beans, canned vegetables, canned fruit, canned meat, dry beans, rice, salt, pepper, spices, and etc... You don't have to get it all at once, just a little at a time when you can. Also, if you drink you can start stocking extra wine and hard liquor. Also start thinking of where you can find food in the wild. Any wooded areas with blackberries, pecan trees, crab apples, or even where squirrels and geese will be in season. You can kill a squirrel or a goose with a pellet gun from Walmart, head shots are crucial.

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine

czmead said:


> Make sure she's reading the labels. I was getting canned soup and was horrified at how much has GMOs and bioengineered meat in it. Basically, don't buy Campbell's soup; that stuff isn't food.
> 
> Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


Cambell's soup is one of the best on the market. The chicken is real chicken and the beef is beef.. only kind better is the kind you make yourself

you can look at ingredients here https://www.campbells.com/condensed-soups/


----------



## Michael_Js

Maine-Marine said:


> Cambell's soup is one of the best on the market. The chicken is real chicken and the beef is beef.. only kind better is the kind you make yourself
> 
> you can look at ingredients here https://www.campbells.com/condensed-soups/


We don't touch gmo products - includes cambell's - used to be a staple when I was much younger - centuries ago...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Eyeball

Our local Tesco's has a "3-item limit" on what we buy, for example I tried to buy 4 bags of peanuts but the woman on the till politely told me to put one back.
Incidentally this is how my food cache looks today and I keep adding a bits to it, the tinned stuff has a shelf life of 2 or 3 years so if the shop sheves run empty tomorrow I should be able to live to around 2023 if I'm lucky.
I think I'd better start buying bottled water soon in case the taps run dry..


----------



## Eyeball

Incidentally that's my fridge in the pic but I keep it switched off because people in other prepper forums have told me that if I switch it on, the moisture could rust the tins, and that I should simply store them at room temperature, preferably somewhere cool.


----------



## Nick

Eyeball said:


> Incidentally that's my fridge in the pic but I keep it switched off because people in other prepper forums have told me that if I switch it on, the moisture could rust the tins, and that I should simply store them at room temperature, preferably somewhere cool.


Moisture, humidity, and heat are definitely your enemies when trying to store food long term. There are some items that will store pretty much indefinitely if stored away from light and moisture and other things that can store indefinitely in a freezer.


----------



## Eyeball

Thanks, and incidentally tins say on them something like- "Consume contents within 3 days after opening" which is a bit of a downer because I'm not a big eater and usually only eat half the can and would prefer to store the rest for at least a couple of weeks until I fancy finishing it off, grrr...


----------



## Eyeball

Incidentally, most of the canned stuff contains water that the contents float in (e.g. tinned potatoes) or syrup (tinned fruit) which would be a thirst-quencher in an emergency..


----------



## Nick

Eyeball said:


> Thanks, and incidentally tins say on them something like- "Consume contents within 3 days after opening" which is a bit of a downer because I'm not a big eater and usually only eat half the can and would prefer to store the rest for at least a couple of weeks until I fancy finishing it off, grrr...


A lot of canned foods can be frozen after they've been opened to prolong how long they are good for.


----------



## Chiefster23

There is no doubt that shortages are occurring more often in our country. My very elderly mother has an incontinence problem and yesterday I looked online to buy adult underwear to deal with this problem. Products are available but choices and sizes are limited and some deliveries are one month out. Adult diapers! It’s getting pretty damned bad when it’s hard to buy adult diapers in the proper size! I’m also trying to get her private at-home assisted care but agencies are stressed and nothing is available.

My last trip for groceries at Walmart, there was plenty available, but there were still many many brands and varieties that disappeared last winter and are still nowhere to be found.

A while back I read that UPS and FedEx couldn’t get enough trucks for deliveries. Yesterday UPS announced that due to insufficient capacity they would not be accepting packages from 6 major retailers for christmas delivery. Folks, something is seriously wrong and our leaders are NOT working to improve the situation. This is the kind of stuff I witnessed overseas in communist and socialist countries. It’s slowly getting worse and worse and I fear we are rapidly approaching the tipping point.


----------



## Prepared One

I don't anticipate it getting better so I am taking that fact into account every time I make a grocery run. I hit a couple of stores last weekend and the usual suspects where missing, TP, paper towels and plates. household cleaning, spam and some canned goods, and the meats were mostly low end cuts. No bacon! The Ho and Joe will only make it worse.


----------



## Chiefster23

IF, and it’s a big IF, the president invokes the insurrection act, declares martial law, and starts arresting traitors (as suggested by some military patriots) things are going to go from bad to “totally f—ked up” in a heartbeat. Winter is the worst possible time for massive civil unrest to take place.


----------



## Annie

Chiefster23 said:


> IF, and it's a big IF, the president invokes the insurrection act, declares martial law, and starts arresting traitors (as suggested by some military patriots) things are going to go from bad to "totally f-ked up" in a heartbeat. Winter is the worst possible time for massive civil unrest to take place.


We're practically under martial law now. And if the gov. makes the vaccine mandatory in order to enter stores and places of work, then this isn't a free country. It's a commie regime. Voting is already as good as you find in some third world banana republic. They were right about the domino theory back in the 60's. Communism does spread like a virus. Pun intended.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> We're practically under martial law now. And if the gov. makes the vaccine mandatory in order to enter stores and places of work, then this isn't a free country. It's a commie regime. Voting is already as good as you find in some third world banana republic. They were right about the domino theory back in the 60's. Communism does spread like a virus. Pun intended.


I don't mean to start an argument, I'm only curious about your thinking. The government already requires vaccines for children to enter schools. How is it so different to require vaccines to enter stores or the workplace?


----------



## Redneck

paulag1955 said:


> I don't mean to start an argument, I'm only curious about your thinking. The government already requires vaccines for children to enter schools. How is it so different to require vaccines to enter stores or the workplace?


Since I've had required vaccines all my life, from school, to travel & to the military, I guess under this thinking, we have been living in a communist country for a LONG time.


----------



## Ridin with biden

I have beef for sale halves and wholes... if anyone is interested and live in Kentucky, private message me


----------



## SOCOM42

I went to the club last night @ 5PM, place was crowded, mask and sanitizing was needed.

The had Bounty paper towels, about 20 pallets of them, limit of two.

I took one just to replace the ones I have used up already.

Almost everyone was grabbing two of them, and happy about it.

Rice, there was plenty of four brands of Jasmin rice, not moving fast, 5 pallets worth, saw none in anyone's cart, pricy too.

Regular plain long grain white was missing from the shelves.

There was low sodium Spam on the shelf, no classic.

Milk Bone treats were down to three boxes from the usual 1-2 hundred of three sizes, grabbed 2, large only.

There was no TP of any brand at all, a lot of other things that went missing in Feb. are still absent.

The coolers were full of chicken, beef ones about half full.


----------



## SOCOM42

******* said:


> Since I've had required vaccines all my life, from school, to travel & to the military, I guess under this thinking, we have been living in a communist country for a LONG time.


Me too, have had so many different ones I can't count them, made sure I kept close hand on the shot book, would have had to get them all over if lost.

The first one I remember was the Salk polio vaccine when in grammar school, first class of any to get it, we were Guinea Pigs.

Every time I landed in some obscure country, they asked for the passport and shot records.

I still get shots to this day, none bother me, flue shot, pneumovax, shingles, at least I don't have to have those out of country ones.

I will get the Covid when available.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

If you've never had the plague vaccine shot into your butt you have lived a sheltered life. :vs_laugh:

I had so much put into my body prior to overseas replacement, at the 6 month point in Vietnam, and again before being allowed back into America that any COVID virus would turn and run upon trying to gain entrance to my body.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Chiefster23

My all time least favorite was cholera. The shot was only good for 6 months so we needed two per year and they hurt my arm like hell for days afterwards.


----------



## ActionJackson

******* said:


> Since I've had required vaccines all my life, from school, to travel & to the military, I guess under this thinking, we have been living in a communist country for a LONG time.


Not all vaccines are bad. Some fight specific diseases or infections. But vaccines for viruses are next to worthless. Covid is a cold. I can't remember now many colds and flus I've survived (without a vaccine) in 60 years but there've been plenty.

The Covid vaccine has little to do with "fighting Covid" and much more to do with people control. I won't give them the pleasure.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

paulag1955 said:


> I don't mean to start an argument, I'm only curious about your thinking. The government already requires vaccines for children to enter schools. How is it so different to require vaccines to enter stores or the workplace?


It will come. It will be mandated to participate in everyday life.
www.rt.com/usa/508619-covid-vaccine-cards-tracking/

By the way, RT.com is the Russian state run media, and it is accurate more often than any US media.
If you do not check into their website at least once a day for the latest news, you should.


----------



## ActionJackson

rice paddy daddy said:


> It will come. It will be mandated to participate in everyday life.
> www.rt.com/usa/508619-covid-vaccine-cards-tracking/
> 
> By the way, RT.com is the Russian state run media, and it is accurate more often than any US media.
> If you do not check into their website at least once a day for the latest news, you should.


Yeah. I like RT. There also a few others I've been watching: Newsmax, NTD, WVWTV, Just The News (to name a few off of the top of my head). I refuse and I mean REFUSE to watch CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, and the rest of those controlled and controlling hack jobs. When FOX told speaker Gengrich that we couldn't criticize that snake, George Soros, I knew something was changing at FOX. The first debate with Chris (A-Hole) Wallace was the next red flag. Then calling AZ way too early and siding with the Communist Dems was the final nail in that coffin.


----------



## ActionJackson

This guy tells the truth in a funny way. I watch a lot of his stuff but thought this particular video is relevant to the times we're in and the subject of Covid:

"The Elitists Who Control You":


----------



## rice paddy daddy

ActionJackson said:


> Yeah. I like RT. There also a few others I've been watching: Newsmax, NTD, WVWTV, Just The News (to name a few off of the top of my head). I refuse and I mean REFUSE to watch CNN, MSNBC, CBS, ABC, NBC, FOX, and the rest of those controlled and controlling hack jobs. When FOX told speaker Gengrich that we couldn't criticize that snake, George Soros, I knew something was changing at FOX. The first debate with Chris (A-Hole) Wallace was the next red flag. Then calling AZ way too early and siding with the Communist Dems was the final nail in that coffin.


Since I watch no TV at all, not even the local news, I simply surf their websites.
If I want to read something, I click. If not, I don't.

Get rid of ALL TV, enjoy peace and serenity.


----------



## Weldman

Chiefster23 said:


> My all time least favorite was cholera. The shot was only good for 6 months so we needed two per year and they hurt my arm like hell for days afterwards.


You should try the anthrax shots, that burned like hell for a bit.


----------



## paulag1955

rice paddy daddy said:


> It will come. It will be mandated to participate in everyday life.
> www.rt.com/usa/508619-covid-vaccine-cards-tracking/
> 
> By the way, RT.com is the Russian state run media, and it is accurate more often than any US media.
> If you do not check into their website at least once a day for the latest news, you should.


Right, but how is that different from requiring it to attend school, which is an every day part of life for the vast majority of children in the U.S.?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

paulag1955 said:


> Right, but how is that different from requiring it to attend school, which is an every day part of life for the vast majority of children in the U.S.?


You'll end up not being able to:
Get a job.
Go into a store
Renew any license you have (drivers, professional etc)
Buy a firearm
Vote
Get on a plane/bus/train
Enter the school yours kids attend for _any_ reason.
Ad nauseum ad infinitum


----------



## paulag1955

Back Pack Hack said:


> You'll end up not being able to:
> Get a job.
> Go into a store
> Renew any license you have (drivers, professional etc)
> Buy a firearm
> Vote
> Get on a plane/bus/train
> Enter the school yours kids attend for _any_ reason.
> Ad nauseum ad infinitum


Larger in scope, but not in the underlying mindset.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

paulag1955 said:


> Right, but how is that different from requiring it to attend school, which is an every day part of life for the vast majority of children in the U.S.?


If you do not want to have your kids vaccinated against the usual diseases, you home school them.
If vaccinations for adults are required (and I believe COVID will only be a start) our only option will be to drop out of life completely. Become a wilderness hermit. And I think even that would be difficult to do without occasional, necessary, human contact.


----------



## paulag1955

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you do not want to have your kids vaccinated against the usual diseases, you home school them.
> If vaccinations for adults are required (and I believe COVID will only be a start) our only option will be to drop out of life completely. Become a wilderness hermit. And I think even that would be difficult to do without occasional, necessary, human contact.


Not everyone is in a position to be able to homeschool. For those people, there's no difference between forced vaccinations for children and adults. It's wrong for the government to mandate vaccinations for adults and wrong to mandate them for children.

I'm not anti-vax; I'm pro people making their own choices.


----------



## Prepared One

I've had my rabies shot, does that count? Now can I buy toilet paper? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chiefster23

Weldman said:


> You should try the anthrax shots, that burned like hell for a bit.


Anthrax! That's one I never received. And here I was thinking I had em all.


----------



## ActionJackson

paulag1955 said:


> Right, but how is that different from requiring it to attend school, which is an every day part of life for the vast majority of children in the U.S.?


That's another reason why "school choice" should be implemented. If I had a choice to send my child to a school that forced vaccines verses a charter school that did not ... I go with the charter school in a heartbeat. (Not to mention the fact that charter schools [for the most part] offer a higher standard of education).


----------



## Weldman

Chiefster23 said:


> Anthrax! That's one I never received. And here I was thinking I had em all.


Nope there is still more, got mine in 2003.


----------



## Annie

paulag1955 said:


> I don't mean to start an argument, I'm only curious about your thinking. The government already requires vaccines for children to enter schools.


The government or the schools require vaccines? Pretty sure you mean the schools, right?



> How is it so different to require vaccines to enter stores or the workplace?


Seriously? It's much worse than not letting your kid into kindergarten. In fact that's a cake walk compared to where we are here in 2020... You can always home school or charter school, or what have you but can't live long if you can't work or get to the supermarket.

They're racing to get this covid vaccine slapped together at breakneck speed for a virus that has a very low mortality rate. Getting people obsessed with "being safe" but how safe is this vaccine really going to be? They're playing on people's fear in ways that borders on hysteria, by making people wear masks. Standing six feet apart and strangers looking at you like you're some sort of biohazard on two legs. Constantly talking about it in the news. Establishments are going out of business. They're tanking the global economy. I'd say it's different.


----------



## paulag1955

Annie said:


> The government or the schools require vaccines? Pretty sure you mean the schools, right?
> 
> Seriously? It's much worse than not letting your kid into kindergarten. In fact that's a cake walk compared to where we are here in 2020... You can always home school or charter school, or what have you but can't live long if you can't work or get to the supermarket.
> 
> They're racing to get this covid vaccine slapped together at breakneck speed for a virus that has a very low mortality rate. Getting people obsessed with "being safe" but how safe is this vaccine really going to be? They're playing on people's fear in ways that borders on hysteria, by making people wear masks. Standing six feet apart and strangers looking at you like you're some sort of biohazard on two legs. Constantly talking about it in the news. Establishments are going out of business. They're tanking the global economy. I'd say it's different.


Just to be clear, I don't think it's a good idea to force people to get vaccines. Just in my mind, we're already there and people mostly surrendered without a whimper.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> Just to be clear, I don't think it's a good idea to force people to get vaccines. Just in my mind, we're already there and people mostly surrendered without a whimper.


I don't consider it a surrender, all the ones I have received did their job, never contracted anything serious.

Even the polio shots were voluntary, had a permission slip from mother for it.

To each his own, but I can see limiting actions that put others in jeopardy.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't consider it a surrender, all the ones I have received did their job, never contracted anything serious.
> 
> Even the polio shots were voluntary, had a permission slip from mother for it.
> 
> To each his own, but I can see limiting actions that put others in jeopardy.


Oh, I agree they work and all my daughters were fully vaccinated (except my youngest declined Gardasil; her decision). But I think parents should have say over what happens to their children.


----------



## SOCOM42

A friend of mine works at U.MASS Amherst, one of the kids brought COVID from home, 

gave it to him, in turn his mother who is 86 and his sister.

This occurred in a lab class, only a dozen students in it. kid did not know he had it.

Mother was hardest hit was in intensive care for the last two weeks, 

being transferred to a nursing facility to recover today from the after effect, very weak but COV is gone. 

There were shots in the military, had no choice on them, but hated the air injector method used later after basic,

some of those guys doing them were sadistic bastards in my opinion, if not pressed tightly against the skin it made a hell of a mess.

going to foreign countries, they are a must, otherwise you don't get in. 

Passport and shot records were a close knit couple in my flight bag.

Of course I did a couple of times pick up an STD in some wayward places that did not show up until I was home,

just called the Doc told him what it was he laughed, and then I picked up a script and brought it to the pharmacy, 

some of the girls would give me a dirty look after reading it, there was no FAXING it over then, there was no FAX or even PC's. 

Even navigation was by LORAN, no GPS, and used celestial navigation along with DF tuned to stations like Radio Habana. 

Had a list of HF stations to DF off of. also used a chronometer. some planes had drift meters.

In some planes we had ADF, but they did not cover the HF frequencies which we or I used with their ground wave emission.

after a few times I got smart and cut out the adventures, plus I was then married, that stopped it, did not cheat, plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Prepared One

Today I am going to make a food run so I will be scoping things out. I know the usual suspects will be in short supply but I want to get a feel for the dry and can goods. Why do I always think of 1960's and 70's Russia when talking about going to the store these days?


----------



## Michael_Js

Did an expensive Costco trip yesterday. they had some TP, and other paper products in - last time they were out. We didn't need any, but, bought a pack anyway. Prices have been going up. Even their gas isn't competitive with local grocery stores any longer...

Oh well...we used 4 Costco gift cards we got from our primary credit card rewards - no upcoming travel for us...so, didn't spend any "real" $$$

Ran out early this morning for shoe fillins' for St. Nicholas day tomorrow for the wife. Never really participated, or knew about that, before I hitched up with her. Also, I take cash out of our savings account every other week and store it in the safe..never know. May need paper for the fireplace when they make paper money more worthless than it currently is...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## inceptor

I shop both Sam's and Costco. Sam's is closer so I go there a little more often. Previously went there and TP and PT were gone. Yesterday they had a limited stock with only one per customer, which is what they've had for months. I'm canning meat so I went to pick some up. While the grocery stores all have price increases, Sam's has stayed pretty much the same.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> Did an expensive Costco trip yesterday. they had some TP, and other paper products in - last time they were out. We didn't need any, but, bought a pack anyway. Prices have been going up. Even their gas isn't competitive with local grocery stores any longer...
> 
> Oh well...we used 4 Costco gift cards we got from our primary credit card rewards - no upcoming travel for us...so, didn't spend any "real" $$$
> 
> Ran out early this morning for shoe fillins' for St. Nicholas day tomorrow for the wife. Never really participated, or knew about that, before I hitched up with her. Also, I take cash out of our savings account every other week and store it in the safe..never know. May need paper for the fireplace when they make paper money more worthless than it currently is...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Where do you get gas cheaper than Costco?


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> I shop both Sam's and Costco. Sam's is closer so I go there a little more often. Previously went there and TP and PT were gone. Yesterday they had a limited stock with only one per customer, which is what they've had for months. I'm canning meat so I went to pick some up. While the grocery stores all have price increases, Sam's has stayed pretty much the same.


No Sam's in Washington. I think there used to be a couple of them, but they closed.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> Where do you get gas cheaper than Costco?


Here, Sam's and Costco run about the same. Costco does offer 5% back if you buy using the Costco Citi card.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> No Sam's in Washington. I think there used to be a couple of them, but they closed.


Costco tends to have higher end market items than Sam's. That's why we have both. There are certain things we buy at each. You can order online from Sam's and they will ship. In fact, some things you can buy online and can't get in the stores. Splenda in the pouches is one of those things as is my Crystal Light. I can't get either at Costco.


----------



## SOCOM42

We have neither a Sam's Club or a Costco within 35 miles of us, kid orders some stuff on Amazon with prime, free shipping.

I can order stuff on line from the BJ's club but have to pay shipping, I don't use it.

I order some stuff online from Walmart, free pickup at store.

Splenda comes in 5 pound equivalent bags and individual packets (1,000 to box).

Myself, I use Equal in Packets for tea and Splenda in the bags for cooking.

I get Both at the BJ's club, they had the equal on sale a couple of months ago, bought 20 boxes (20,000 packets).

It was like four dollars a box.


----------



## inceptor

SOCOM42 said:


> We have neither a Sam's Club or a Costco within 35 miles of us, kid orders some stuff on Amazon with prime, free shipping.
> 
> I can order stuff on line from the BJ's club but have to pay shipping, I don't use it.
> 
> I order some stuff online from Walmart, free pickup at store.


We are prime members also. Since the plandemic, suppliers at Amazon have raised many of their prices a lot. Sam's and Costco have not. So I shop around. With my Sam's membership I get free shipping and that has paid for itself, just as Prime has paid for itself in turn around time and shipping. I now shop at a variety of places because of rising prices where I used to buy mostly from Amazon.

i just am not a fan of shopping Costco online. They only show what's in the warehouse and not what's available in the store. Sam's shows both and I can order online and pick up in the parking lot if I choose to if it's available in the store. The only thing I don't do that for is for meat.


----------



## SOCOM42

I would never allow someone to pick out meats for me, not even hot dogs.


----------



## Michael_Js

paulag1955 said:


> Where do you get gas cheaper than Costco?


It's not cheaper, it's the same - right now. Fred Meyer's has it at the same price today that I paid yesterday at Costco. With shopping points, I can actually get it cheaper than Costco...Normally, Costco is lower, but, everything is going up...

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## OrneryOldBat

I've seen some crazy prices for some things I normally buy via Amazon's subscribe and save. In response, I've changed what I buy. We're hunkered down again for awhile, so no contact to absolute minimum until the cases spreading from the holidays burn out. I consider grocery stores high risk for now, we've got the highest new case rates since the pandemic started, and my ICU nursing friends tell me that they're seeing more, sicker people than over the summer. So no grocery stores for awhile either. Ordered 2 white currant bushes for spring delivery and filled out some holes in my seed supply instead.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> I shop both Sam's and Costco. Sam's is closer so I go there a little more often. Previously went there and TP and PT were gone. Yesterday they had a limited stock with only one per customer, which is what they've had for months. I'm canning meat so I went to pick some up. While the grocery stores all have price increases, Sam's has stayed pretty much the same.


Closest Costco is an hour and a half at mostly 65 MPH, except for a few small towns with stop lights on the way.
I have no idea where a Sam's Club is.

Gosh, I LOVE living in the country. I wouldn't have it any other way.
20 years ago, the wife said that if the county ever paved the road we live on it would be time to move further out.
It is still a dirt road.


----------



## paulag1955

Michael_Js said:


> It's not cheaper, it's the same - right now. Fred Meyer's has it at the same price today that I paid yesterday at Costco. With shopping points, I can actually get it cheaper than Costco...Normally, Costco is lower, but, everything is going up...
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Got it. Costco is just down the road for us. Fred Meyer or even Safeway are out of the way.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> I would never allow someone to pick out meats for me, not even hot dogs.


That's how I feel about produce.


----------



## paulag1955

inceptor said:


> Costco tends to have higher end market items than Sam's. That's why we have both. There are certain things we buy at each. You can order online from Sam's and they will ship. In fact, some things you can buy online and can't get in the stores. Splenda in the pouches is one of those things as is my Crystal Light. I can't get either at Costco.


I can get both Splenda and Crystal Light at Costco. Interesting.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> That's how I feel about produce.


Same here on that.

The only thing I would allow would be canned food and to specific brands.

I do all the shopping for most of the food, my daughter is my wingman when we go.

When at the Chinese market, she picks out all the fresh veggies, including the bean sprouts.

The veggies at Wallyworld and the other three supermarkets are garbage compared to the ***** stuff, and much cheaper.

This is the only time we go out, other than Doc appointments is shopping, we use to know where everything was until this virus.

The stores have moved stuff out of their common places and spread it around to hide the lack of things.

I get Crystal Light Raspberry Ice and Fruit Punch at Wallyworld, always in stock there.


----------



## paulag1955

SOCOM42 said:


> Same here on that.
> 
> The only thing I would allow would be canned food and to specific brands.
> 
> I do all the shopping for most of the food, my daughter is my wingman when we go.
> 
> When at the Chinese market, she picks out all the fresh veggies, including the bean sprouts.
> 
> The veggies at Wallyworld and the other three supermarkets are garbage compared to the ***** stuff, and much cheaper.
> 
> This is the only time we go out, other than Doc appointments is shopping, we use to know where everything was until this virus.
> 
> The stores have moved stuff out of their common places and spread it around to hide the lack of things.
> 
> I get Crystal Light Raspberry Ice and Fruit Punch at Wallyworld, always in stock there.


The Walmart brand Crystal Light replacement is also good.


----------



## inceptor

paulag1955 said:


> I can get both Splenda and Crystal Light at Costco. Interesting.


Here, Costco carries the packets but not the bags that I use. They quit carrying them about a year ago. I use Crystal Light Peach Tea. This is very hard to find here other than occasional singles. I buy by the case as it is cheaper and I always have it on hand.


----------



## SOCOM42

paulag1955 said:


> The Walmart brand Crystal Light replacement is also good.


Yup, have that too when they are short on flavors, no too often though.


----------



## Prepared One

Well, I went to both Wally World and HEB yesterday, what mad houses. I went early thinking I would get in and out before the crowds. Apparently everyone else had the same idea.:vs_mad: I hate people, especially in crowds. :vs_mad::vs_mad: 

Anyways, I went through 4 hundred bucks in a hurry. Seems to me prices are up across the board. Stocked up on canned goods, rice and beans. Inventory looked pretty good. Wally World had TP so I added to my storage. Interesting, No paper towels or paper plates. No cleaning stuff at all but I am in pretty good shape there. HEB had a good selection of meats so I topped off there as well. 

They way things are looking I would prepare for more stringent shutdowns as we go forward. I even hear rumors that the governor is considering shutdowns. Hell, If I wasn't working and didn't need beer and bread I wouldn't have to leave the house for maybe 2 or 3 years. :tango_face_grin: So, I am comfortable where I am right now as far as storage. Plenty of ammo, food, water, 1st aid, etc. If your going to bring it then bring it on already.


----------



## SOCOM42

Prepared One said:


> Well, I went to both Wally World and HEB yesterday, what mad houses. I went early thinking I would get in and out before the crowds. Apparently everyone else had the same idea.:vs_mad: I hate people, especially in crowds. :vs_mad::vs_mad:
> 
> Anyways, I went through 4 hundred bucks in a hurry. Seems to me prices are up across the board. Stocked up on canned goods, rice and beans. Inventory looked pretty good. Wally World had TP so I added to my storage. Interesting, No paper towels or paper plates. No cleaning stuff at all but I am in pretty good shape there. HEB had a good selection of meats so I topped off there as well.
> 
> They way things are looking I would prepare for more stringent shutdowns as we go forward. I even hear rumors that the governor is considering shutdowns. Hell, If I wasn't working and didn't need beer and bread I wouldn't have to leave the house for maybe 2 or 3 years. :tango_face_grin: So, I am comfortable where I am right now as far as storage. Plenty of ammo, food, water, 1st aid, etc. If your going to bring it then bring it on already.


We thought the same thing, go in slow time at the stores, WRONG!, both the place were mobbed!

We are in a state of lockdown within the state as decreed by the Governor, no excess travel, we only go where we need to go,

we are hermits for the most part, but they can go bite me with their lockdown!!!!!

When we went shopping Friday at Wally World, no PT at all and no TP either, just checked, don't need any,

most of the gallon jugs of water were gone also.

At the BJ's club which we also went to they had some Bounty paper towels, limit 2, grabbed one.

There was plenty of "fresh" Perdue chicken at the club, frozen type was almost non existent in the cases.

Bought a 6 can pack of club brand chicken, have about 40 cans of that put back.

Just checked my O2 saturation @98%, and temp @97.6F, no COVID signs.


----------



## Chiefster23

At the local Walmart yesterday found bacon flavored Spam in stock. All canned meats were well stocked except for Dak hams. I like Paul Newmans line of pasta sauces and they have been scarce here since last February. But most varieties were on the shelf. TP and PT were at full stock. Low sodium Cambells chicken soup was on the shelf too after a 6 week absence. Lots of bulk rice and beans. Looks like things are close to pre-pandemic levels. Time to restock is now before the stupidity starts up again.


----------



## Prepared One

Chiefster23 said:


> At the local Walmart yesterday found bacon flavored Spam in stock. All canned meats were well stocked except for Dak hams. I like Paul Newmans line of pasta sauces and they have been scarce here since last February. But most varieties were on the shelf. TP and PT were at full stock. Low sodium Cambells chicken soup was on the shelf too after a 6 week absence. Lots of bulk rice and beans. Looks like things are close to pre-pandemic levels. Time to restock is now before the stupidity starts up again.


I saw pretty much the same thing so I added to my storage. Household cleaners where in short supply but could be had. Prices are still up. I look for it to get worse once Joe and the Ho settle in.


----------



## SOCOM42

Chiefster23 said:


> At the local Walmart yesterday found bacon flavored Spam in stock. All canned meats were well stocked except for Dak hams. I like Paul Newmans line of pasta sauces and they have been scarce here since last February. But most varieties were on the shelf. TP and PT were at full stock. Low sodium Cambells chicken soup was on the shelf too after a 6 week absence. Lots of bulk rice and beans. Looks like things are close to pre-pandemic levels. Time to restock is now before the stupidity starts up again.


Saw much the same thing Saturday myself, only bought canned goods, butter and eggs, roughly a 100 cans, hey it was in stock,

Kid grabbed full flats of different ones, and a bunch of hungry Jack potatoes. Had to tell her to keep it under $200 for that trip.

The rice and dried bean levels were up but not full as usual, as said we are in lockdown and that may be driving the buying.

I haven't seen a DAK ham since last February myself.


----------



## jimLE

I went to a Walmart and Sam's club earlier this month. Sam's club was out of the members mark bottled water 45 count at the time.then to the local dollar general.one aisle was almost completely empty.another aisle half empty.i went to Sam's club again today.only members mark bottled water was what they had on the floor it self.and a limit on paper products.


----------



## inceptor

jimLE said:


> I went to a Walmart and Sam's club earlier this month. Sam's club was out of the members mark bottled water 45 count at the time.then to the local dollar general.one aisle was almost completely empty.another aisle half empty.i went to Sam's club again today.only members mark bottled water was what they had on the floor it self.and a limit on paper products.


With some stores it's hit and miss. Went to Sam's last week and picked up a few things. One thing on the list was paper bowls. Saturday I checked the website and they had them back in stock so I ordered a couple for pickup. I didn't even have to get out of the car. I hate stores on weekends.


----------



## RedSky

Maine-Marine said:


> Lots of articles lately about coming food shortages and rising prices
> 
> Food scarcity is on the rise in America as the economy reels
> Food Is Growing More Plentiful, So Why Do People Keep Warning Of Shortages?
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
> 
> What do you see in your area


Bartering with neighbors for local produce. Small farmers and ranchers get hosed by the distributors. Farmers don't make money, end consumers get higher prices, might as well just localize. Shorten supply chains and survive.


----------



## prepperJamie

Try getting your food in bulk from local farms. I generally go to the (link removed) near me for canned and bulk dry foods. Their prices are good.


----------



## Auntie

Eshs is no more an Amish store than Aldis is. I suspect that is your site so I have removed the link. 

Please introduce introduce yourself and put your link in your signature.


----------



## RedSky

hawgrider said:


> Chicken breast here is 1.69 a lb. Thighs and leg .69 cent a lbs
> I'm thinking Calif is ripping you off. U-haul trucks are available for moving furnature.


5 lb of chicken breasts in W. AR are $10-12, $2.18 / lb. Gas about $3.80 baseline. Don't tell everybody, we can't take in all of California. Y'all made your bed, good luck with that.


----------



## Usernameforyou

Just an update.....we are up to 98 food facilities being destroyed. Mostly by fire. Could it be harp or darpa? Or maybe a D.E.W.? I don't know but it seems to be happening a lot. Communism. Always starts with starvation. Stalin, mao started this way. I thought we would be ok just higher pricing, but now I'm thinking maybe not.


----------

